# Apache wo ?



## slipknot_masks (18. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

wo genau bekomme ich Apache her könnt ihr mir einen genauen Link
schicken der auch funktioniert ?

danke danke


Janis


----------



## Timbonet (18. Februar 2005)

Was hat das mit PHP zu tun? Es gibt hier ein extra Forum für Webserver...
Und http://www.apache.org/ ist auch nicht unbedingt schwer zu finden


----------



## slipknot_masks (18. Februar 2005)

ja aber wo auf dieser seite genau?


----------



## SilentWarrior (18. Februar 2005)

Vielleicht unter "Downloads"? 

-> http://www.apachefriends.org, das ist vermutlich eher was für dich


----------



## Timbonet (18. Februar 2005)

Ist es denn wirklich so schwer, noch 2 Klicks weiter zu gehen? Du suchst einen HTTP-Server und dann Download. Ich habe dir hier auch die beiden Source-Archive für Linux und Windoof direkt verlinkt, falls das zuviel Aufwand ist:

http://apache.kgt.org/httpd/httpd-2.0.53.tar.bz2
http://apache.kgt.org/httpd/httpd-2.0.53-win32-x86-src.zip


----------



## Timbonet (18. Februar 2005)

SilentWarrior hat gesagt.:
			
		

> -> http://www.apachefriends.org, das ist vermutlich eher was für dich



Dort gibt es das ganze aber nur mit schmückendem Beiwerk wie PHP, MySQL etc. Danach war nicht gefragt..


----------

